# Wanted - broken Garmin edge devices



## livpoksoc (30 Jan 2017)

Do you have any old broken (smashed screen/dead battery/Cracked casing etc.) Garmin Edge devices you no longer want or need? 

I would happily pay for your postage if you'd be willing for me to take them off your hands.

The condition of the devices are irrelevant, I'm not looking to repair or remove working parts. The only condition is they are old Edge devices.

Thanks


----------



## livpoksoc (31 Jan 2017)

Cheeky bump


----------



## further (1 Feb 2017)

Curious,what are you going to do with them ?


----------



## livpoksoc (2 Feb 2017)

further said:


> Curious,what are you going to do with them ?


Purely NSFW....

I just want to see where the strava segment pixie dust comes from without breaking into my own fully functioning device.


----------



## velovoice (2 Feb 2017)

I've got a non-functioning Garmin Edge 500 lying around here somewhere... will dig it out and PM you. Not before the weekend though.


----------



## livpoksoc (2 Feb 2017)

velovoice said:


> I've got a non-functioning Garmin Edge 500 lying around here somewhere... will dig it out and PM you. Not before the weekend though.


Thanks


----------



## further (2 Feb 2017)

What will you do with the "strava segment pixie dust"when you find it ?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2017)

...surely, Strava segments are nothing to do with the Garmin device. As all Strava does is convert segments from a recorded .fit file from the device.


----------



## livpoksoc (2 Feb 2017)

further said:


> What will you do with the "strava segment pixie dust"when you find it ?


I've been asked to see if it can be stored in a small package that can be delivered to a team bus


----------



## livpoksoc (2 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> ...surely, Strava segments are nothing to do with the Garmin device. As all Strava does is convert segments from a recorded .fit file from the device.


That's what they want you to think


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2017)

livpoksoc said:


> That's what they want you to think




So why would they want you to think that? It seems all a bit tin hat.


----------



## livpoksoc (2 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> So why would they want you to think that? It seems all a bit tin hat.


----------

